
All Kindle Fires sold to US customers will have home screen ads - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/09/all-kindle-fires-sold-to-us-customers-will-have-home-screen-ads/
======
toomuchcoffee
_We've asked Amazon why the ads are US-only, and whether customers can pay to
turn them off. If there is such an option, it doesn't seem to be mentioned in
the Kindle Fire announcements or the Amazon sales pages. The prices are quite
good, though, beating or matching the prices of tablets of comparable sizes._

...and pretty soon, before you know it in fact, we won't be able to power them
down, either. Or disconnect the cameras or mikes.

"But hey, they're only $40 now, and the retina displays are just fantastic..."

